# Craftsman Router & Bosch Table



## camelracer (Dec 18, 2008)

I recently got my first router a craftsman 11 amp combo and I think I want to pair it with the Bosch laminent cabinent style router table from lowes. Will this router work with the mounting plate on the table? Do you recomend this table or another one at the same price point? Or do you think I am best off making my own table? 
Thanks for all the help


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI camelracer

Now that you have a nice router it would be a great time to make you're own router table for it 

I do recommend you buy the top, like a Rockler/Peach top,, you can make your own BUT you will need to buy a lot of extra stock that you may not use for a long time...not to say anything about the other parts you will need for the top....so to say build the cabinet base to fit the top you buy.. 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21303&filter=router table top
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21291&filter=router table top

http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerTables.htm
========




camelracer said:


> I recently got my first router a craftsman 11 amp combo and I think I want to pair it with the Bosch laminent cabinent style router table from lowes. Will this router work with the mounting plate on the table? Do you recomend this table or another one at the same price point? Or do you think I am best off making my own table?
> Thanks for all the help


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can also get a Router Workshop table top with cabinet and base plans for about the same money. This would be my choice.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just recently finished my out table, I built it out of items that I had on hand so that made it a lot easier got the accessories for the Router Table Depot http://www.routertabledepot.com/largebuildkit.html I went with the large kit. You might also, want to just look at different tables at Rockler and The Router Table Depot just to get ideas of what you want and go from there. You can go to the galleries and check out tables there


----------



## camelracer (Dec 18, 2008)

I want to build my own table but I think that I would never get to it also I would probably spend more money to build it than buy it.
I dont have alot of storage so I like how small the bosch table is. Also it has a miter slot, t-track on the fence, aluminum fence back, 2 feather boards dust collector, aluminum insert and power switch. I don't see how I can build it plus wood and laminent for less than $160
This is my first table so maybe its best if I buy one then build one later if I think that it is inadequate and I think that I can do better.
Will the craftsman router fit the bosch plate?
Thanks again for all your help this forum is great


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi camelracer

You may want to take look at the table(s) below,,,and because most router tables are not light you can get free shipping on the ones below..that will help your bottom line,,

"Cabinet Base" Bench Top Router Table
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/router_table_3.html

You will need to drill almost all of the router tables setup for your Bosch router but that's not a big deal  about 20 min. job..the norm..

======



camelracer said:


> I want to build my own table but I think that I would never get to it also I would probably spend more money to build it than buy it.
> I dont have alot of storage so I like how small the bosch table is. Also it has a miter slot, t-track on the fence, aluminum fence back, 2 feather boards dust collector, aluminum insert and power switch. I don't see how I can build it plus wood and laminent for less than $160
> This is my first table so maybe its best if I buy one then build one later if I think that it is inadequate and I think that I can do better.
> Will the craftsman router fit the bosch plate?
> Thanks again for all your help this forum is great


----------



## camelracer (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the link bobj3 is there areason why this table is better that the bosch table?

Also I have the craftsman router, will this fit the bosch plate it is pre drilled for all the major brands but does not list craftsman

Thanks again sorry to be such a newbie


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi camelracer

I'm not a big fan of the Bosch table 

It's hard to pre drill it for the Craftsman they sell so many models and many do not have the same bolt pattern...

They pre drill most for the PC/DeWalt/etc. that have had a standard bolt pattern for a long time...
====



camelracer said:


> Thanks for the link bobj3 is there areason why this table is better that the bosch table?
> 
> Also I have the craftsman router, will this fit the bosch plate it is pre drilled for all the major brands but does not list craftsman
> 
> Thanks again sorry to be such a newbie


----------



## bignhoodrich (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes the Craftsman Combo Kit 11 amp router kit will mount to the Bosch RA1171 router table from Lowes. I asked myself the same question when I narrowed it my portable router table choice down to the Bench Dog Contractor and the Bosch RA1171. The Bench Dog Claimed to mount just about every router under the sun on their website. The Bosh info was sketchy and alot of opinions out there as if it would or not. Of course trying to find a store with either assembled was going to be tough since I wanted to touch and feel both. I found a local store (Acme Tool) that had them both in stock and assembled on display right next to each other. I brought along my base to make sure it would match up with the mounting plate. I compared the pluses and minuses of both and Ended up purchasing the RA1171. They were even kind enough to match Lowes price on the table so they got the sale. After bringing the table home and opening up the distruction manual there is a numbered hole guide along with a very long list of routers that it will fit, most of which are not mentioned in any of the information I found on the web either in forums or stores fronts. So don't be afraid to pick one up at $159 it is quite the buy compaired to others out there (I'm fortunate enough to have a Rockler, Woodcraft, Menards,HD,Lowes, and Acme in the surrounding areas)


Rich Fish


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

That's a nice first post!


----------



## wholeshoe (Dec 31, 2008)

I think I have the same Craftsman Router and I definitly have the Bosch Table. My router bolted to the table no problem.

I am a newbie so I cant really comment on the quality or the ease of use but they do go together.

Wholeshoe


----------



## camelracer (Dec 18, 2008)

I ended up getting the bench top modle from peachtree woodworking I am very pleased with my first impressions of it


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I guess one could say "welcome to the forum Rich, Your can get lots of help here" but in your case we can get lots of help from you. However, we do welcome you.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

I also bought a Bosch RA1171 router table last week. I was very pleased with how everything went together. I've no problems with it, and the price at Lowes beat all of the internet sites. I've attached my Porter Cable router to the table and have made nothing but practice cuts so far. I really like it, but have had no other tables to compare it to.

Eric


----------

